# Hand carving



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ive recently gotten addicted to axe's and hatchets, many different kinds, many different looks and many different uses. Does anyone carve with an axe? I'd like to try just dont have the first idea on where to start.


----------



## mcdarvy (Feb 8, 2013)

hatchet carving is fun! just watch your "bounce" similar but very unlike chainsaw kickback.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 8, 2013)

A bouncing hatchet/axe is never fun. Is their anywhere I could find some techniques or advice or is it more of just try it yourself dealio?


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Feb 8, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> A bouncing hatchet/axe is never fun. Is their anywhere I could find some techniques or advice or is it more of just try it yourself dealio?



I would take a clue from wood carvers who use chisels -- get yourself a mallet and tap the back of the head for more control. I would just swing the ax or hatchet to rough things out. You might want to use some chisels for the details (beveled side down so they don't dive in to the wood). 

I have only had experience removing girdling roots on live trees, where control is important to avoid damaging the trunk or root crown under the root being removed.


----------



## Yerpdog (Feb 19, 2013)

You can get a Japanese Carpenters Axe which is designed for what you are wanting to do, or even a Swedish Carpenters Axe from Gransfors Bruks. Japanwoodworker sells the japanese axe and quite a few places sell the Gransfors.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yerpdog said:


> You can get a Japanese Carpenters Axe which is designed for what you are wanting to do, or even a Swedish Carpenters Axe from Gransfors Bruks. Japanwoodworker sells the japanese axe and quite a few places sell the Gransfors.



Its was actually the Gransfors axes and hatchets that made me think of this. They sound like you can do some pretty precise cuts and detail if you knew what you were doing. I think when I have a little more change in my pocket ill be picking one up to see what I can accomplish.


----------



## Yerpdog (Feb 19, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Its was actually the Gransfors axes and hatchets that made me think of this. They sound like you can do some pretty precise cuts and detail if you knew what you were doing. I think when I have a little more change in my pocket ill be picking one up to see what I can accomplish.



Just did some digging on products and prices..



Japanese Carpenters Axe - 
$201 - $221 (JapanWoodworker)
$54 (HighlandWoodworking)


PFEIL Carving Hatchet
$138 (Amazon)


Gransfors Bruks Carpenters Axe -
$123 (Amazon)


Wetterlings Carpenters Axe
$99 (Bailey's)


Husqvarna carpenters axe
$65 (Amazon - Bailey's)



Carving with an Axe takes finesse, so they gotta be razor sharp. Do you have a way to keep an axe sharp?


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes I have a bastard and a local shop have honing stones. Don't have that kinda money to spend on somethin I'm not sure of just yet. Something I will try at least once at some point. Until then I think others should try it. I think it sounds challenging. Who can't say they carved something with an axe!!


----------

